# Small Crypt



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

To display a model I am simultaneously building, I decided to invert the box top and use it to line an open-faced crypt. Probably this is simple but I need advice please.

Not a one of the stores I visited had 1/2" polystyrene boards, which is what I read some people use for walls, texturing them with wood burners or monster mud or sand/acrylic paint mixture. So I used foam boards from Michael's, which means they are lined with paper on both sides...and my seams are pretty shoddy. What is a good way to coat the outside if I want to hide those seams and ultimately give it a stoney look? I made some cool ornaments from Sculpey for the outside also; should they be attached before painting? What glue do you recommend? I can send pics if that will help.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Sorry, it would help if I gave the dimensions I guess! It'll be about 10"wide x 7" tall x 3" deep. Pretty small.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I use latex paint with mortar mix mixed in as a cover/texturizer. I measure out paint into lidded plastic containers (kitty litter bucket, plastic butter containers) and then add enough mortar mix to the paint to make it grainy but still flow well when rolling or brushing.

Since you're doing a prop on small scale, you wouldn't need much.

Adding sand to paint would do about the same thing. You would get a concrete/stone texture from this.

I made an obelisk for my graveyard out of the paper-covered foam board (like what they sell for kid's projects) and used my paint/mortar mix to finish:










This is with waterproof caulking (like what you'd get in a squeezy tube for around bathtubs and stuff) smoothed over the joins, let that dry and then paint. You can't see the edges hardly at all up close, and not at all from a foot or two away.

The foamcore insulation that comes in the big 4 x 8 foot sheets is always available in Home Depot or Lowes, but they have it over in the building supplies - it is pink Owens Corning for Home Depot and blue Dow for Lowes. Depending on your climate, you can find it up to 2 inch thick sheets - but most of the regular staff probably wouldn't know what you're talking about, so find the builder's section and ask about the insulation sheets and get someone from there to show you which ones are what.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dang, that's nice. Thanks, FG! Is that one coat or did you paint another color (dry-brushed or something), cos it looks great.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

The paint (that has the mortar mix in it) was the medium gray you see... after it dried I used dry brushing with white paint (just barely on the bristles) and run over the surfaces lightly to highlight.

I used a brush to do both the coats of paint using a brush, but for a more uniform coat, using a roller or sponge brush would work better.


----------

